# Low T - How to Determine



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm going for a physical shortly and I want to ask my doc to check for low T and whether I need supplementation. What tests should I ask for? How should I interpret the results?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

It's done as part of the blood test. Ask your MD to include it as part of what the lab checks for. Then he'll tell you if it's with in the normal range or not. Then you and the MD will decide if you need any therapy to correct it or not.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I am no expert on this, but...

There are 3 T numbers. Total T and 2 versions of free T. You can have total ok but the free not ok. Also, the range of normal total T is pretty wide, and only reflects the averages within different age ranges. So you might come up as "within normal" but really you are too low for being healthy.

As I understand it there are precursor hormones which really should also be tested. Thyroid is one of them.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Thor is right about the wide range that is considered normal. I think it 241 to 800. If your count reads 250, that's low but the MD will consider it in the normal range.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

anchorwatch said:


> the wide range that is considered normal. I think it 241 to 800


My initial dose was too high, and after a month my level was 888. I was ready to jump anything which moved!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

A lot of helpful information in this thread....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/19213-dealing-low-testosterone-hypogonadism.html

.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

The injections vs gel issue is complicated. The gel provides a more steady level but you can easily miss doses. Gel is super duper expensive. ($300/month). That's a car payment. 

I switched from shots to Axiron last year but want to go back to shots. They gave me a discount card good for a year that makes it $25 month. My wife has been getting bad acne and it could be related to exposure from me. I also have two small children and how can I make sure their skin is NEVER exposed to my treatment sites? Do not need premature puberty.

My doctor trained my wife to give me the shots so I did not have to go into the office every week.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I always shower before getting naked with my wife, so there should be no problem with exposure. If you are engaging in spontaneous LM sessions it could be a problem but it can be minimized by applying the gel to a specific location every time which your wife can avoid touching. Wash your hands thoroughly after applying the gel so you don't transfer it.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Thor said:


> I always shower before getting naked with my wife, so there should be no problem with exposure. If you are engaging in spontaneous LM sessions it could be a problem but it can be minimized by applying the gel to a specific location every time which your wife can avoid touching. Wash your hands thoroughly after applying the gel so you don't transfer it.


I get what you are saying but the "don't touch me there" part is kind of a limiting. With kids it is even more of a problem. Legs are out, that's where the run up and give you hugs all the time. Shoulders? They put their arms around you every time you pick them up. 

It can be managed, I just don't like feeling "toxic" to my family.


----------

